# Hessian Coffee Sack



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

...yours for the price of posting.

https://uk.pinterest.com/questcoffee/hessian-coffee-bag-recycling-ideas/

Will post a pic asap.


----------



## Samwillson101 (Oct 17, 2014)

I'm interested in this


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

PM me your delivery address Sam.

Thanks.


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

...love the coffee cup cosie idea on that pintrest board.

What are your plans for it Sam?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Ahhh. If so any reason Sam doesn't take i'd like it to decorate the stal


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Shouldn't there be a forum sack race at the Rave day out?


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

jeebsy said:


> Ahhh. If so any reason Sam doesn't take i'd like it to decorate the stal


Sam being a little slow on the follow up so it may yet be yours Jeebsy!?


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

Phil104 said:


> Shouldn't there be a forum sack race at the Rave day out?


This would be ace


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Don't want to step on any toes but i'll definitely take it if Sam doesn't


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

jeebsy said:


> Ahhh. If so any reason Sam doesn't take i'd like it to decorate the stal


 I've got one that I can send you - it's got a map of Africa 'Produce of Kenya' on it one side in green, not especially bold printing.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Milanski said:


> This would be ace


 What do you think Coffee Chap?


----------



## Samwillson101 (Oct 17, 2014)

Sorry at work, I'm happy for jeebsy to have!


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Phil104 said:


> I've got one that I can send you - it's got a map of Africa 'Produce of Kenya' on it one side in green, not especially bold printing.


That would be good - will PM you shortly


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Samwillson101 said:


> Sorry at work, I'm happy for jeebsy to have!


Phil has offered me one if you want Milan's


----------



## Samwillson101 (Oct 17, 2014)

Ok cool. I will PM you my details in a bit Milanski


----------



## Samwillson101 (Oct 17, 2014)

Milanski said:


> ...love the coffee cup cosie idea on that pintrest board.
> 
> What are your plans for it Sam?


I'm gonna go for the burlap fold over tote!


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

jeebsy said:


> That would be good - will PM you shortly


 That's fine, no rush with this at all.


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

Samwillson101 said:


> I'm gonna go for the burlap fold over tote!


Nice one.

Please update the thread once you've made it!


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

One of the roasters sells the sacks for a couple of quid for charity IIRC. I can't recall who now, but it can't be that hard to find if people want them


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

HasBean use them as packing. Bet Gary can source some.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

CamV6 said:


> One of the roasters sells the sacks for a couple of quid for charity IIRC. I can't recall who now, but it can't be that hard to find if people want them


Rave were offering them for that, not sure if they still are.


----------



## Samwillson101 (Oct 17, 2014)

Changed my mind in the end! The tote was very complicated and time consuming so went with a notice board. Finished product:


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

My local music shop covered one of their ceilings with them for a 'folksy' look in their acoustic guitar room.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

View attachment 13618


There's Phil's in situ


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Thanks Jeebsy - it looks great there - but if you get one with more colour (orange obviously) then that might work better still. I guess it also acts as something of a wind break if you need it.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

I've got PVC 'windows' at the side (lesson learned from first time) but it adds a nice bit of decoration. Got a few positive comments from other stallholders on it.


----------

